# DX7 #14 Johnny Rotten



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Introducing Mr Johnny Rotten. Sanded to 2000. Ebony, spalted tamarind , wenge core. Spalted sycamore stripe on front. I think y'all will really like this one guys. It's a real looker. It's crazy how good and balanced these DX7's feel in your hand. Hope y'all like it and enjoy. Thank you! Doug


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That is one of the nicest pieces of wood I have seen on the forum in a long time. Beautifully finished as well.

Todd


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

dang that's nice i hope i can make something that nice one day


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

that is S O pretty !!!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Man you are pumping these beauties out! You must have some strong coffee in the states lol..top notch work


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

loving that coloration on the front side, beautiful mate, well done 

-Epic


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Can you say SOTM?! Wow. GW is on the money. I have never seen a piece of wood like that. It is beautiful. I am gonna nominate this sucker if nobody beats me to it that is.
Awesome work Fish man,
SF


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful fork Doug, that spalting is gorgeous.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow! This one takes the exotic wood approach to a new high! That one is beautiful.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

...................................WOW !

cheers

ps: i have a kidney which u might need ? or a liver ? I sell u the moon ? ;-)

that is soooo nice


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Ohhh&#8230;..I do love spalted wood!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u guys! Y'all are too nice ! Man y'all know how to make a guy feel good   thank y'all


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very Nice&#8230;&#8230;LBH2


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow very cool!! :bowdown:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Another awesome SS. Beautiful spalted tamarind. Out of this world. Do you ever sleep at all? Thank you for sharing, Doug.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

if you can make one better that that you need to change user name to hands of the gods.


----------



## 1Jeeves1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow that is gorgeous! Is it for sale?


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Another homerun! This is probably my favorite...so far. Outstanding talent, sir.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks so much guys ! I'm so glad y'all like it. I really appreciate it. Me Jeeves this isn't for sale but I have one similar that is. I'll post pics tomorrow of it


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That thing looks awesome man, really nice work.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Oh yeah ! ....now that's what I'm talking about !!! 
That is one classy shooter Doug !......love it !


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent Master, every day your work is better, I love the design and the wood used.

Thanks for showing friend ........ Alf :wave:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Your production output is UNBELIEVABLE!!

Another super-quality wooden slingshot!!!

That spalted wood is something out of this world!! Slingshot archaeology!!!!

Thanks for sharing your art!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Another fine piece FD. Keep em comin'!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN! DOUG is now in full production Mode!!!!!!!!!! Man, you are churning them out faster then I can view the most recent editions!!!!!!! Awesome work Doug!!!!


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Very nice slingshot.!...like the choice of wood you used.


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

...very, very nice!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Okay... I really enjoy making slingshots... Having said that, every time I look at your work, I feel like giving it up!!! That has to be the nicest fork I've ever seen!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

"never mind the bollocks". i love how that spalting is very camo stylish.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh man thank y'all SOO much gentlemen. Really thank y'all ALL . I'm so thankful and appreciative of all y'all's comments. CanH8R thank u very VERRY much. Maybe this ones got a chance. Thanks guys !


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice! Way to go.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

that is wonderful....where do you get all the woods?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*What a beauty!*


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Great sling man, shear art!


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful looking shooter 
I love the name suits it well 
The Johnny Rotten Sexy Pistol


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys ! Y'all r so awesome, johnKrakatoa my family owns a sawmill  . .


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Speechless.......wow


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Pukka that FD


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Jeee im sooo jelly


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol thank you AZ,Tibe, and John !


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

beautiful, I realy enjoyed.

jazz


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow i remember Johnny Rotten the Punk Singer (from the Sexpistols) but that guy was ugly....

but youre slingshot is a beauty what a nice combination of wood you used and well crafted.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you guys. I named it Jihnny Rotten because the wood is spalted and spalted is just a fancy word for rotten and the name sounded cool to me and seemed to fit the slingshot. Thank u so much for ur compliments guys


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I really am starting to like spalted woods on slingshots. I cut down a pecan tree this summer and there is a bit of spalted wood so I guess its time to play lumberjack and do some splitting and resawing.... and some BBQing with the scraps.

Beautiful SS as always!

How is the thumb these days?


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u Greavous ! Yes spalted woods are so beautiful . Lots and lots of character. Pleeeeaaaase be sure to post pics if u do anything with ur spalted pecan. I know we would all love to see it


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Sir, I bow down to you this is masterful.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------

